# le fameux HUB Xiaomi Aqara



## flolechameau (18 Juin 2019)

Bonjour tout le monde,

je viens vous demander de l'aide car ça fait déjà 3 jours que j'essaie sans arrêt mais je n'y arrive pas .
bien entendu j'ai fait une recherche au cas ou quelqu'un aurais eu le même soucis et je n'ai pas trouver, si jamais il y a bien eu et que je suis passé a coté, excusez moi, je me flagellerais pour me punir ! 


je vous explique mon souci: je viens de faire l'acquisition de plusieurs matériels de la gamme Aqara compatible HomeKit a savoir un HUB, 4 détecteur de porte et un détecteur de mouvement.

mon problème vient des le début: je n'arrive pas a connecter mon hub a HomeKit, que ce soit en passant par l'app Aqara, l'app mi home (et même en essayant directement par HomeKit sans y croire bien entendu)

-donc je branche le hub sur une prise, il se met a clignoter en jaune (jusque la pas de soucis)
-je vais sur l'application (que ce soit Aqara ou mi home le résultat est exactement pareil) que je configure en mainland china (suite a tout ce que j'ai lu de partout, apparemment ça ne marche pas sinon)
- je vais sur add accessory, sélection le AQARA HUB et valide le tout(choix de la maison ou configurer le hub, si le hub clignote en jaune, et si mon wifi est bien en 2,4ghz ce qui est bien entendu le cas) jusqu'a ce qu'il me demande de scanner l'étiquette HomeKit 
-je scande donc l'étiquette HomeKit, clic sur autoriser quand HomeKit me demande l'autorisation dans l'ajouter au réseau, et la viens le drame ! le hub se met a clignoter en bleu au bout de quelques secondes, tandis que HomeKit m'indique toujours qu'il essaie de se connecter (la fenêtre d'ajout d'accessoires d'HomeKit) et au bout d'un laps de temps plus ou moins long (2 minutes a 1 heure suivant les essais) il finit par m'écrire: " Échec de l'ajout de l'accessoire Maison n'a pas pu se connecter à cet accessoire "

j'ai essayé depuis mon téléphone et depuis mon iPad, toujours avec le même résultat .
je commence a désespérer un poil je l'avoue car après plusieurs soirée de recherche  de solution sur internet (que ce soit en français en anglais (et même en chinois en lisant avec google trad sur le téléphone, je vous raconte pas la pénibilité de la chose !)) je commence a avoir peur d'avoir jeter de l'argent par la fenêtre (car évidemment les détecteur pris avec ne peuvent marcher sans le hub ) 

donc si jamais l'un de vous saurais m'aider je lui en serais EXTREMEMENT reconnaissant (et si cette personne vis dans les BDR je veux bien lui payer un coup a boire !!! )


----------



## PoTo (19 Juin 2019)

J'ai connecté le miens il y a un moi cela m’a pris 5 jours .

Appuis  tu 10 seconde sur le bouton pour reset lorsque que tu le branche?
J’ai du changer le mot de passe pour un plus simple, pas de truc bizard !?- …
A aucun moment le Hub ne clignote bleu avec une voix chinoise ?

Alors de souvenir mon « astuce » avec application AQARA.
-Quand tu branche le hub, il faut que tu sois déjà en mode détection dans l’appli aqara«  onglet clignote jaune ». Le but étant de gagner du temps, j’avais le sentiment que le transfert s’arrêté trop top.
-Tu NE scanne PAS le code barre tu rentres les chiffres manuellement cela te permettra de sélectionner le matériel.


----------



## flolechameau (20 Juin 2019)

Bonjour (ou plutôt bonsoir vu l'heure ou j'écris  )

merci de ta réponse! 

alors oui j'appuie bien sur le bouton quand je le branche, histoire que le hub recommence a clignoter en jaune.
quand tu parle du mot de passe, tu parle du compte Xiaomi/aqara ou du mot de passe wifi ?
alors oui il clignote en bleu avec une douce voix chinoise quand je scan ou que je rentre le code home kit (j'ai essayé les deux façons) au bout de quelques secondes mais il fini toujours per me dire échec  

pour le gain de temps j'ai même pousser le vice a faire un reset, débrancher, attendre un moment, rebrancher tout en étant deja sur la détection 
et comme je l'ai dit un poil plus haut j'ai essayé les deux méthodes: Scan et entrée manuel 

j'avoue que je commence a désespérer un poil la


----------



## PoTo (3 Juillet 2019)

Alors cela marche?

Je viens de remarquer que dans mes réglages de l'application Aqara je suis sur le server Europe, que je ne peux plus changer il me semble.
Je ne sais pas ce que cela change.


----------



## JB61 (25 Février 2020)

Bonjour, 

J’ai eu le même problème que vous et j’ai été obligé de réinitialiser le hub en sortie usine. 
Pour cela il faut que tu appuie plus de 10s sur le bouton et une fois en mode connexion tu appuies 10 fois à la suite sur le bouton. Cela remettra le HUB à zero. Du coup tu dois tout réinitialiser.
Je suis passé par l’application AQARA en mode HomeKit, je ne me suis surtout pas connecté car à chaque essai avec un compte en chine, en france, etc.. soit rien ne fonctionnait soit ça planté au bout de 3 jours. 
Cela fait trois semaines que cela fonctionne comme ca et pas de bug pour l’instant. 
Le problème, les réglages sont très limités, tu peux faire fonctionnait l’alarme en associant des decteteurs ou autre mais tu ne peux pas régler le volume de l’alarme par exemple (en espérant que les développeurs règlent le problème rapidement) 
Bon courage


----------



## Jérôme fly (18 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai un hub aqara qui c'est très bien connecté, mais impossible de connecter le xiaomi serrure core.
Jai regardé plusieur vidéo en espagnol ou en anglais. La serrure mijia n'est pas dans ma liste des objets à connecter?
Comment faire svp.
Merci cordialement...


----------



## HK6 (19 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous.
J’ai acheté le nouveau hub de Aqara / Mi

Est version 3.
Il a le Zigbee 3.0, Bluetooth 4 et Wifi.
Il se connecte rapidement et il est bien plus rapide que l’ancien.

De plus, il s’alimente avec une prise USB. Donc, plus besoin d’adaptateur.
J’ai connecté 
Détecteur porte
Détecteur mouvement 
Bouton interrupteur 10x
Détecteur eau 

tout fonctionne sur HomeKit.


----------



## Jérôme fly (19 Avril 2020)

HK6 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> J’ai acheté le nouveau hub de Aqara / Mi
> 
> Est version 3.
> ...





Bonjour, savais vous comment connecter une serrure mijia serrure lock core?
Je n'y arrive pas.
Cordialement


----------



## HK6 (20 Avril 2020)

Je ne dispose pas de cette appareil.
Désolé.
Mais en principe, il se connecte tous de la même manière non ...




Jérôme fly a dit:


> Bonjour, savais vous comment connecter une serrure mijia serrure lock core?
> Je n'y arrive pas.
> Cordialement


----------



## Jérôme fly (20 Avril 2020)

HK6 a dit:


> Je ne dispose pas de cette appareil.
> Désolé.
> Mais en principe, il se connecte tous de la même manière non ...


Bonsoir,
Je ne les pas dans l'application xiaomi home 
Savais vous pourquoi?


----------



## HK6 (23 Avril 2020)

J’ai regardé dans mon application et 31 serrure connectée. Vu le nombre, je pense qu’elle y est.
Sinon, tu mettre une photo de ton modèle. Comme ça je compare avec les photos.

ta serrure se connecte via Zigbee ou Bluetooth?



Jérôme fly a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je ne les pas dans l'application xiaomi home
> Savais vous pourquoi?


----------



## Jérôme fly (23 Avril 2020)

HK6 a dit:


> J’ai regardé dans mon application et 31 serrure connectée. Vu le nombre, je pense qu’elle y est.
> Sinon, tu mettre une photo de ton modèle. Comme ça je compare avec les photos.
> 
> ta serrure se connecte via Zigbee ou Bluetooth?


----------



## thefutureismylife (14 Juin 2020)

Je profite de ce topic sur le « fameux hub Aqara » compatible HomeKit pour savoir si vous aviez réussi à configurer l’alarme depuis Maison pour ne plus avoir un simple petit « bip bip » mais quelque chose qui ressemble bien à une alarme ? 

Inversement si je ne veux pas de cette fonction alarme (et éviter une mauvaise manip) est il possible de « sortir » cette fonction de Maison (tout en conservant le Hub bien sûr) ?

Merci à vous


----------



## isaaccs (27 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

Je suis intéressé par ce hub, ou puis je me procurer la dernière version du hub.
De plus est ce que je peux connecter via ce hub un purificateur d’air et un climatiseur Xiaomi contrôlable par homeKit ? 

Merci d’avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Moutaille (8 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à tous !! 
Idem me concernant ! Je vais acquérir ce hub courant Aout normalement et je voulais savoir si vous aviez pu régler les problèmes de connexion etc... grâce à des mises à jours peut être ?? 
Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## Moutaille (24 Août 2020)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> Je profite de ce topic sur le « fameux hub Aqara » compatible HomeKit pour savoir si vous aviez réussi à configurer l’alarme depuis Maison pour ne plus avoir un simple petit « bip bip » mais quelque chose qui ressemble bien à une alarme ?
> 
> Inversement si je ne veux pas de cette fonction alarme (et éviter une mauvaise manip) est il possible de « sortir » cette fonction de Maison (tout en conservant le Hub bien sûr) ?
> 
> Merci à vous



Salut "thefutureismylife" !
Je profite de ta question pour te répondre concernant l'alarme. 
De mon coté, j'ai configuré (non pas sans difficultés...) le hub Aqara dans l'application "XIAOMI home" et non pas "Aqara" car je n'avais pas les paramètres de l'alarme dans cette dernière.
Une fois reconnu dans l'app, j'ai pu gérer les différentes sonneries d'alarme, le temps avant déclenchement etc...
Ensuite ces choix se "déversent" bien dans l'app MAISON de Apple et lorsqu'un détecteur... détecte... et bien l'alarme sonne en fonction de la sonnerie choisie dans l'app Xiaomi.

Tu as bien ces choix (Cf captures d'écrans...) dans ton app Xiaomi ?


----------



## thefutureismylife (29 Août 2020)

Merci, alors j'avais bien fait ça il y a plusieurs mois sans impact sur la sonnerie liée à Maison, mais je retenterai à l'occasion du coup. Merci.


----------



## SebastianMtl (21 Décembre 2020)

Salut tout le monde,
Suite a l'arrivée prochaine d'une HomePod mini , je voudrais basculer mon sytème de prises wifi qui fonctionnais avec Google Home sur HomeKit.
Pourriez vous me dire sur le Aqara hub ou bien le xiaomi gateway 3 serais compatible avec des prises WIFI ?
Merci


----------



## Moutaille (21 Décembre 2020)

SebastianMtl a dit:


> Salut tout le monde,
> Suite a l'arrivée prochaine d'une HomePod mini , je voudrais basculer mon sytème de prises wifi qui fonctionnais avec Google Home sur HomeKit.
> Pourriez vous me dire sur le Aqara hub ou bien le xiaomi gateway 3 serais compatible avec des prises WIFI ?
> Merci



Bonjour,
Je ne suis pas certain que des prises Wifi non compatibles Homekit soient utilisables avec un hub Aqara. Pour intégrer un équipement dans l'app Aqara, il faut qu'il soit dans la liste de leurs produits au début du process d'installation.
Pour ma part j'ai acheté des prises Wifi directement sur AliExpress qui sont très bien d'ailleurs (sans la conso électrique etc... mais ca ne m'intéressait pas spécialement...) et vraiment pas chère.
Bonne journée.


----------



## SebastianMtl (21 Décembre 2020)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne suis pas certain que des prises Wifi non compatibles Homekit soient utilisables avec un hub Aqara. Pour intégrer un équipement dans l'app Aqara, il faut qu'il soit dans la liste de leurs produits au début du process d'installation.
> Pour ma part j'ai acheté des prises Wifi directement sur AliExpress qui sont très bien d'ailleurs (sans la conso électrique etc... mais ca ne m'intéressait pas spécialement...) et vraiment pas chère.
> Bonne journée.


Merci de ta réponse.
Aurais tu un lien pour tes prises ?


----------



## Moutaille (21 Décembre 2020)

SebastianMtl a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse.
> Aurais tu un lien pour tes prises ?


Voilà:








						12.28€ 30% de réduction|Commutateur WIFI sans fil Homekit pour maison intelligente, prise EU US, Module de contrôleur de lumière, commutateur à distance de travail | AliExpress
					

Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




					fr.aliexpress.com
				




Attention elles sont basiques, juste on/off et rien d'autre. 
N'hésite pas si tu as des questions.


----------



## SebastianMtl (21 Décembre 2020)

C'est vraiment les memes que je possèdes , sauf qu'elles ne sont pas marquées HomeKit.


----------



## Moutaille (21 Décembre 2020)

SebastianMtl a dit:


> C'est vraiment les memes que je possèdes , sauf qu'elles ne sont pas marquées HomeKit.



Ah c'est dommage. Maintenant ils te mettent un code Homekit dans la boite. J'en ai 8 au total et le code Homekit est toujours le même ! Il sert à reconnaitre la prise dans Homekit.


----------



## SebastianMtl (21 Décembre 2020)

Bon ben va falloir que je les mette en vente avec mon google home mini et que je recommande des version HomeKit


----------



## Moutaille (21 Décembre 2020)

SebastianMtl a dit:


> Bon ben va falloir que je les mette en vente avec mon google home mini et que je recommande des version HomeKit



Après si tu aimes bidouiller, tu as peut être un plugin Homebridge qui existe pour les rendre compatibles...


----------



## SebastianMtl (21 Décembre 2020)

Moutaille a dit:


> Après si tu aimes bidouiller, tu as peut être un plugin Homebridge qui existe pour les rendre compatibles...


ah bon , dis moi en plus stp.
je debute dedans


----------



## Moutaille (21 Décembre 2020)

SebastianMtl a dit:


> ah bon , dis moi en plus stp.
> je debute dedans


Et bien il faut regarder si des plugins existent afin de rendre des prises connectées Wifi, visibles dans Homebridge mais disons que si tu rentres la dedans tu sors un peu de la philosophie Apple qui s'occupe de faire discuter les appareils ensemble.

Il te faut un Rapsberry pi ou un pc tournant sur Windows allumé 24h/24, installer homebridge et ensuite bidouiller de la ligne de code grace a des plugins développés par des tiers.


----------



## SebastianMtl (21 Décembre 2020)

je veux pas de serveur externe, she cherche un truc simple,
Je vais plus acheter tout ce qui va ensemble .
Merci de l'info


----------



## willyangel63 (25 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à toutes et tous, 

Je viens d'acquérir le AQARA HUB M1s et je rencontre des difficultés pour le mettre en service : 


Depuis mon Iphone, je trouve le pont et il s'ajoute à la maison de Apple mais ne s'associe pas sur Aqara Home : "Binding Aqara Hub" puis erreur code 1
Depuis mon androïd : il me trouve mon pont, le lui indique les paramètres réseaux puis j'obtient une erreur de transmission des données du réseau
Je suis bien sur un serveur China mainland, j'ai déjà reset usine avec les 10 appuis sur le bouton. 

Je suis perdu...

Merci d'avance


----------



## willyangel63 (25 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à toutes et tous, 

Je viens d'acquérir le AQARA HUB M1s et je rencontre des difficultés pour le mettre en service : 


Depuis mon Iphone, je trouve le pont et il s'ajoute à la maison de Apple mais ne s'associe pas sur Aqara Home : "Binding Aqara Hub" puis erreur code 1
Depuis mon androïd : il me trouve mon pont, le lui indique les paramètres réseaux puis j'obtient une erreur de transmission des données du réseau
Je suis bien sur un serveur China mainland, j'ai déjà reset usine avec les 10 appuis sur le bouton. 

Je suis perdu...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Moutaille (26 Décembre 2020)

willyangel63 a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et tous,
> 
> Je viens d'acquérir le AQARA HUB M1s et je rencontre des difficultés pour le mettre en service :
> 
> ...


Bonjour
Est ce que tu es bien sur le réseau 2,4ghz ? Ce hub ne supporte pas le 5ghz.


----------



## willyangel63 (26 Décembre 2020)

Yop, 

Oui bien sûr, j'ai même essayé des partages de connections avec différents smartphones. 
Avec mon Iphone, j'arrive à le connecter à Homekit mais impossible de l'associer à AQARA HOME, par contre avec Android il n'arrive pas à donner les infos de connexion.


----------



## Moutaille (26 Décembre 2020)

willyangel63 a dit:


> Yop,
> 
> Oui bien sûr, j'ai même essayé des partages de connections avec différents smartphones.
> Avec mon Iphone, j'arrive à le connecter à Homekit mais impossible de l'associer à AQARA HOME, par contre avec Android il n'arrive pas à donner les infos de connexion.


Ok alors tente un hard reset:









						How to restore Aqara hub / gateway to factory setting? | GearBest Blog
					

Xiaomi Aqara Hub is a Wi-Fi intelligent gateway that supports both Apple HomeKit and Mi home, you can create and manage various life scenes through Apple's "Home App" and "Mi Home" App. Here we will talk about when and how to reset Aqara hub.




					www.gearbest.com


----------



## willyangel63 (26 Décembre 2020)

Déjà fait...


----------



## Moutaille (26 Décembre 2020)

Dans l’app AQARA tu te mets en mode HomeKit ?
fais également un hard reboot de ton iphone et redémarre ta box. 
il n’y a pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas....


----------



## willyangel63 (26 Décembre 2020)

Re, 

J'échange actuellement avec le support AQARA EU, leur tech m'a conseillé de passer MI HOME en version Chine afin de pouvoir trouver le HUB M1S et de l'ajouter.

Cela fonctionne, par contre ma config avec mes 2 ampoules Xiaomi à fichue le camp...


----------



## Nico1971 (27 Décembre 2020)

Moutaille a dit:


> Salut "thefutureismylife" !
> Je profite de ta question pour te répondre concernant l'alarme.
> De mon coté, j'ai configuré (non pas sans difficultés...) le hub Aqara dans l'application "XIAOMI home" et non pas "Aqara" car je n'avais pas les paramètres de l'alarme dans cette dernière.
> Une fois reconnu dans l'app, j'ai pu gérer les différentes sonneries d'alarme, le temps avant déclenchement etc...
> ...


Bonjour, 
Je vois dans ton post que tu précises que tu as pu régler le temps avant déclenchement, peux tu me confirmer que cela est bien possible, je croyais justement que l'on ne pouvait pas, je souhaite absolument régler une temporisation sur le détecteur de la porte principale afin d'avoir le temps de désactiver l'alarme avant qu'elle ne se déclenche, dans mon cas je ne souhaite pas forcément devoir utiliser mon iPhone systématiquement en rentrant chez moi et pour les enfants c'est mieux aussi


----------



## Moutaille (27 Décembre 2020)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je vois dans ton post que tu précises que tu as pu régler le temps avant déclenchement, peux tu me confirmer que cela est bien possible, je croyais justement que l'on ne pouvait pas, je souhaite absolument régler une temporisation sur le détecteur de la porte principale afin d'avoir le temps de désactiver l'alarme avant qu'elle ne se déclenche, dans mon cas je ne souhaite pas forcément devoir utiliser mon iPhone systématiquement en rentrant chez moi et pour les enfants c'est mieux aussi


Bonjour,
Je te confirme qu’on peut oui. Que ce soit dans l’app Xiaomi et également dans l’app Aqara que j’utilise maintenant.
Pour ça il faut sortir du mode HomeKit de l’app Aqara puis aller dans le système de sécurité. Ensuite tu y trouveras les paramètres de délai de déclenchement etc...


----------



## Nico1971 (27 Décembre 2020)

Je te remercie pour cette info, je dois recevoir cette semaine le matériel et je commençais à m'inquiéter de ce que je pouvais lire sur différents forums, encore une fois "mille merci"


----------



## v_kowal (22 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir à tous,

Heureux acquéreur d'un Aqara Hub M1S depuis aujourd'hui, je suis en train de déchanter. Alors oui le hub se connecte à HomeKit mais c'est tout, impossible de voir le Hub sur l'appli Aqara Home ou Xiaomi Home...

Ah si, j'ai réussi 1 fois, et du coup j'ai pu associer le capteur de mouvement via Xiaomi Home, mais quand j'ai voulu par la suite associer mes capteurs d'ouverture de porte, c'est tout bonnement devenu impossible car le hub avait disparu... Pourtant, je suis bien en wifi 2,4GHz, je ne comprends pas...

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider svp ?

En attente de vous lire,
Merci

PS : J'ai réinitialisé, éteint et rallumé mon iPhone, supprimé puis retéléchargé l'application.


----------



## Moutaille (23 Janvier 2021)

v_kowal a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Heureux acquéreur d'un Aqara Hub M1S depuis aujourd'hui, je suis en train de déchanter. Alors oui le hub se connecte à HomeKit mais c'est tout, impossible de voir le Hub sur l'appli Aqara Home ou Xiaomi Home...
> 
> ...


Tu as vérifié que tu es bien sur les serveurs chinois « China Mainland » dans ton app ?


----------



## v_kowal (23 Janvier 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Tu as vérifié que tu es bien sur les serveurs chinois « China Mainland » dans ton app ?


Exact et j'ai ce message d'erreur que ce soit sur le serveur chinois ou Europe. Via Xiaomi Home, l'appareillage avec HomeKit se fait sans encombre mais après je n'ai pas le Hub dans l'application donc je ne peux ajouter aucune autre gadget.


----------



## v_kowal (23 Janvier 2021)

Après avoir essayé encore et encore, j'ai enfin trouvé la solution via Reddit où une personne semblait avoir le même problème. Je vous partage le lien si jamais quelqu'un se retrouve dans le même cas : 









						r/Aqara - Aqara M1S Hub Homekit failed to bind
					

1 vote and 32 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				




Bonne soirée


----------



## Aureld (18 Avril 2021)

JB61 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J’ai eu le même problème que vous et j’ai été obligé de réinitialiser le hub en sortie usine.
> Pour cela il faut que tu appuie plus de 10s sur le bouton et une fois en mode connexion tu appuies 10 fois à la suite sur le bouton. Cela remettra le HUB à zero. Du coup tu dois tout réinitialiser.
> ...


Bonjour,
J'ai le même souci, j'ai bien essayé de réinitialiser selon votre procédure mais j'ai toujours le même problème ensuite... Il y a-t-il une autre manipulation à faire ensuite ?


----------



## Aureld (18 Avril 2021)

JB61 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J’ai eu le même problème que vous et j’ai été obligé de réinitialiser le hub en sortie usine.
> Pour cela il faut que tu appuie plus de 10s sur le bouton et une fois en mode connexion tu appuies 10 fois à la suite sur le bouton. Cela remettra le HUB à zero. Du coup tu dois tout réinitialiser.
> ...


Bonjour,
Je rencontre le même problème (hub failed to bind) et ait tenté la réinitialisation usine.
Pour autant, le problème persiste...
Il y-a-t-il une manipulation supplémentaire à faire ?
Merci de votre retour


----------



## Aureld (18 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
Je rencontre le même problème (hub failed to bind) et ait tenté la réinitialisation usine.
Pour autant, le problème persiste...
Il y-a-t-il une manipulation supplémentaire à faire ?
Merci de votre retour


----------



## Moutaille (18 Avril 2021)

Bonsoir,
Vous êtes bien sûr le serveur « China Mainland » ?


----------



## Aureld (18 Avril 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Vous êtes bien sûr le serveur « China Mainland » ?


Je ne sais pas, comment le savoir ?


----------



## Aureld (18 Avril 2021)

Aureld a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, comment le savoir ?


J’ai trouvé ! Je me suis mis sur le serveur China mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas...


----------



## Moutaille (18 Avril 2021)

Aureld a dit:


> J’ai trouvé ! Je me suis mis sur le serveur China mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas...


Quelle app tu utilises ? Si tu utilises celle de Aqara, peut être qu’en passant par celle de Xiaomi (Mihome) ça fonctionnera mieux ?


----------



## Aureld (19 Avril 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Quelle app tu utilises ? Si tu utilises celle de Aqara, peut être qu’en passant par celle de Xiaomi (Mihome) ça fonctionnera mieux ?


J’utilise celle d’ataraxies. J’ai essayé Mihome mais pas plus de résultat... je suis un peu perdu..


----------



## Aureld (19 Avril 2021)

Aureld a dit:


> J’utilise celle d’ataraxies. J’ai essayé Mihome mais pas plus de résultat... je suis un peu perdu..


Celle d’aqara pas ataraxies....


----------



## Moutaille (19 Avril 2021)

Aureld a dit:


> Celle d’aqara pas ataraxies....


Ok.... encore une chose et après je sèche.... est ce que ton hub et ton iPhone sont bien sur du wifi 2,4Ghz ?


----------



## Aureld (19 Avril 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Ok.... encore une chose et après je sèche.... est ce que ton hub et ton iPhone sont bien sur du wifi 2,4Ghz ?


Oui, j’ai bien coupé le 5ghz de ma box...


----------



## Moutaille (19 Avril 2021)

Il s’agit quel hub exactement ?


----------



## Aureld (19 Avril 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Il s’agit quel hub exactement ?


Le MS1


----------



## Moutaille (19 Avril 2021)

Ok donc c’est le même que moi.... Je me souviens que ça me l’avait fait mais au bout de 2 ou 3 fois ça avait fonctionné. Lorsque tu sélectionnes le hub dans la liste tu prends bien le bon ? Dans la liste tu as le choix entre « hub » et « hub M1S ». Essaye en prenant le premier...


----------



## Aureld (19 Avril 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Ok donc c’est le même que moi.... Je me souviens que ça me l’avait fait mais au bout de 2 ou 3 fois ça avait fonctionné. Lorsque tu sélectionnes le hub dans la liste tu prends bien le bon ? Dans la liste tu as le choix entre « hub » et « hub M1S ». Essaye en prenant le premier...


Oui, je prend bien le bon. Tu dis qu’au bout de plusieurs essais, ce là avait fonctionné ? Après avoir changé le serveur pour China, je n’ai dû essayer qu’une ou 2 fois. Je vais retenter le coup....
Merci de ces infos


----------



## Aureld (19 Avril 2021)

Aureld a dit:


> Oui, je prend bien le bon. Tu dis qu’au bout de plusieurs essais, ce là avait fonctionné ? Après avoir changé le serveur pour China, je n’ai dû essayer qu’une ou 2 fois. Je vais retenter le coup....
> Merci de ces infos


Je vais essayer de prendre le premier aussi, jamais tenté...


----------



## Waterzoi (16 Novembre 2021)

Jérôme fly a dit:


> Bonjour, savais vous comment connecter une serrure mijia serrure lock core?
> Je n'y arrive pas.
> Cordialement


La société Aqara appartient à Xiaomi mais les accessoires Xiaomi ne sont pas compatibles Aqara. Aqara c'est du Zigbee, Xiaomi du wifi. Le Zigbee est plus fiable d'après mon expérience


----------

